# Special Edition



## Burb (Aug 11, 2011)

Did anyone else preorder this?

I just got a call and mine is ready to be delivered...but they want a signed purchase agreement first before VW will ship it to the dealer. I really think VW missed the ball on this one here. Granted I want this car but to think I'll sign a purchase order before seeing it and getting the full details etc...that's silly.

Needless to say I've requested more details from my local dealer so as soon I get the full specs/details I'll post them here in case anyone else is in the same boat as myself.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Yes I Did*

Did the dealer send you an affidavit to fill out and notarize?? Then you give that back to the dealer and they send it to the Preorder Dept. I got email from [email protected] today telling me my car is at the port(I think San Diego??). A vin# should be assigned to me and then the car shipped to my dealer. I was at dealer last Saturday and they still know nothing(they were told the cars will be here before the end of the year). I called the salesmanager today and told him of my email. Again I asked him, can I look at the car before signing and making a deal, he said yes. So, the car will be shipped to dealer, I then go down and look at it and go from there. Hope this helps???


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I couldn't imagine VW not letting you see and approve the car before agreeing to buy.


----------



## Burb (Aug 11, 2011)

My dealer told me that VW told them they need a PO signed before they will send the car. Needless to say I think it's a bunch off hogwash so I've got them checking into a bunch of questions for me which I'm hoping to have answered today. I'm still going to push for a test drive before I lock myself into anything though...we'll see...


----------



## Mangledpup (Jun 17, 2011)

*I guess you have better dealers than mine...*

I have received no e-mail responses from my dealership even though they have a 'Internet Sales Manager' and have no problem sending me a multitude of e-mail about the Passat or CC. Since they didn't respond to my e-mails asking for a good day to drop by to discuss the purchase I showed up and 'surprise!' they didn't have any information about the car what so ever. The Internet Sales Manager said he was contacting corporate to get the information. Yup, no update for a week and a half. I have the sneaking suspicion that they don't want to sell me the car.

All I really want to do is trade my current car in, make the deposit, and have everything set so when the car arrives it is mine and I can drive it away. Is it too much to ask?


----------



## Burb (Aug 11, 2011)

Just got confirmation here are the questions and answers...pretty lame actually but the dealer has told me they will get the car so I can look at it in person without an obligation on my half.

Does it have Satellite Radio? Which version radio is it, Premium 8? How many speakers? No Satellite Radio. It comes equipped with the “base” radio (not the Premium 8). The vehicle has 8 speakers.

Does it have leatherette seats with cloth inserts? No Leatherette. It has black cloth seats with Gray stitching

This model will also not include 3 dash-mounted gauges (boost, etc.?) No, it does not include the 3 dash mounted gauges.

Does it include heated seats/mirrors/washer nozzles? Yes to all 3

Does the package include chrome exhaust tips or Winter Slush Mats? No on both.

What is the MSRP (including destination fee or not?) See above regarding what other options are included in this model? MSRP is $24,950 plus Freight ($770)

Is there ambient lighting in this option? Yes


----------



## CPoint (Jun 19, 2011)

*Price*

Anybody negotiate a price yet? I'm looking at $1000 (original deposit plus $505) out of pocket at delivery, $345/month for a 36 month lease with 12000 miles/year. That includes 6.75% sales tax every month.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Lease Plans*

My dealer keeps telling me there are no lease plans yet, so they cannot give any figures out yet??
They do not know what to do??


----------



## Burb (Aug 11, 2011)

CPoint said:


> Anybody negotiate a price yet? I'm looking at $1000 (original deposit plus $505) out of pocket at delivery, $345/month for a 36 month lease with 12000 miles/year. That includes 6.75% sales tax every month.


Not yet but I'm definitely not paying sticker if I decide to buy this car. It doesn't even come with a good radio (no sat). VW really missed the boat I think...but I will reserve my final judgement until I see it in person.


----------



## 95GLX (Dec 13, 1999)

CPoint said:


> Anybody negotiate a price yet? I'm looking at $1000 (original deposit plus $505) out of pocket at delivery, $345/month for a 36 month lease with 12000 miles/year. That includes 6.75% sales tax every month.



Why would you have to pay sales tax each month? Lease or crazy state laws? Never heard of such a thing. VA has personal property tax that is paid yearly but monthly. I sthe 6.75% on the lease payment or car price?


----------



## CPoint (Jun 19, 2011)

95GLX said:


> Why would you have to pay sales tax each month? Lease or crazy state laws? Never heard of such a thing. VA has personal property tax that is paid yearly but monthly. I sthe 6.75% on the lease payment or car price?


In Ohio if you purchase the car you pay sales tax up front added to the purchase price of the car but if you lease the car you pay sales tax on your monthly payment. The tax sucks either way. Some dealers will try to advertise a low lease payment and hide the tax until the end. I pointed out the sales tax because if your state doesn't have it your payment would be 6.75% lower if you got a comparable deal.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Turbo specs*

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2809012620018251223yoPCSe?vhost=rides


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Arrived tonight at neftin vw thousand oaks*

http://rides.webshots.com/album/581001663RzXVaK


BLACK TURBO LAUNCH EDITION..........ALSO BLACK TURBO WITH MANUFACTURER PLATES


----------



## Burb (Aug 11, 2011)

Uhg the Launch Edition is such fail :|


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

Burb said:


> Did anyone else preorder this?
> 
> I just got a call and mine is ready to be delivered...but they want a signed purchase agreement first before VW will ship it to the dealer. I really think VW missed the ball on this one here. Granted I want this car but to think I'll sign a purchase order before seeing it and getting the full details etc...that's silly.
> 
> Needless to say I've requested more details from my local dealer so as soon I get the full specs/details I'll post them here in case anyone else is in the same boat as myself.



That sounds like something a dealer would cook up. A manufacturer can't hold a car at a port or refuse to send it because there's not a purchase order on it. Sounds like that dealer has some pretty interesting business practices.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

Mangledpup said:


> I have received no e-mail responses from my dealership even though they have a 'Internet Sales Manager' and have no problem sending me a multitude of e-mail about the Passat or CC. Since they didn't respond to my e-mails asking for a good day to drop by to discuss the purchase I showed up and 'surprise!' they didn't have any information about the car what so ever. The Internet Sales Manager said he was contacting corporate to get the information. Yup, no update for a week and a half. I have the sneaking suspicion that they don't want to sell me the car.
> 
> All I really want to do is trade my current car in, make the deposit, and have everything set so when the car arrives it is mine and I can drive it away. Is it too much to ask?



Not all dealers have a dedicated ISM. They might say they do, but they pass that title around to the sales guys. And many admit that they'd rather deal with someone sitting in front of them rather than on a computer screen. As for those emails, dealers send out emails automatically through a third party provider (usually who ever hosts their websites, VW dealers use a company called Cobalt that deals only with VW/Audi dealers). So that's not some one physically sending that to you. I work in the auto industry, specializing in Internet marketing and you'd be surprised how poorly dealers handle that side of their business.


----------



## Burb (Aug 11, 2011)

Well I just test drove the white one and have just a couple of comments...

Coming from a MK5 GTI I must say I was surprised how small the backseat in this car is - this was a slight disappointment on my part considering my GTI is actually quite roomy in the back. While this car has the same 2.0T engine that my GTI has it seemed a little sluggish...perhaps a bit more turbo lag - anyone else notice this?

Lastly, I think the special edition has an identity crisis. The outside says, "hey look at me I'm awesome!" and the inside says, "I'm a dog turd with base everything". Major disappointment and I definitely don't want the pre-order anymore.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I test drove a Turbo tonight. My review HERE.


----------



## CPoint (Jun 19, 2011)

Herbie3Rivers said:


> That sounds like something a dealer would cook up. A manufacturer can't hold a car at a port or refuse to send it because there's not a purchase order on it. Sounds like that dealer has some pretty interesting business practices.


It's in the pre-order terms and conditions. If you don't come to purchase agreement with the dealer by September 30, the car is offered to someone on the pre-order waiting list.


----------



## Mangledpup (Jun 17, 2011)

*Thank you for the reply*



Herbie3Rivers said:


> Not all dealers have a dedicated ISM. They might say they do, but they pass that title around to the sales guys. And many admit that they'd rather deal with someone sitting in front of them rather than on a computer screen. As for those emails, dealers send out emails automatically through a third party provider (usually who ever hosts their websites, VW dealers use a company called Cobalt that deals only with VW/Audi dealers). So that's not some one physically sending that to you. I work in the auto industry, specializing in Internet marketing and you'd be surprised how poorly dealers handle that side of their business.


I appreciate the information. As someone who does customer service for a living I have to handle all aspects of customer contact (in person, on the phone, and through e-mail) and I expect the same from every company I deal with. Sometimes you have to take a step back and realize not every industry is the same.


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

Now this is 5 years ago, and maybe the world has changed, but...

Back when I was a sales manager at a VW store, we took special orders for clients all the time. Now, obviously, you didn't just want to order all kinds of cars in that you normally wouldn't carry, have the people back out, and you're stuck with the car.

So, we took a deposit on sold units at the time of ordering.

Getting $500 cash up front tended to weed out the pretenders from the legitimate folks. People who are playing games with you generally aren't willing to pony up hard cash up front.

That being said, regardless of legal mumbo jumbo, we were a business that wanted to treat our clients the right way. Once in a while, something would happen to where someone would have to back out of a deal on a special order unit. Did we like it? No. Did we screw them and keep their deposit? No. Whether we had a signed purchase order or not, whether the deposit was technically refundable or not, the bottom line is, you gave the client their deposit back. I can't ever remember ordering a car, the client requesting their deposit back, and us saying no, we're keeping your deposit. We just didn't do business that way. It was more an ethical decision on our part rather than a legal one.

Now, once in a really rare while, someone would want to order something in such an absolutely unsellable combination that we'd make it very clear to the person that this was not a reversible deal. Say, for instance, someone wanted to order a bright yellow Jetta Sportwagen with blue leather seats, stick shift, and a VR6. Now, obviously this is an impossible combo, I only use it to demonstrate an example. If someone ordered something like that, yeah, the deposit was nonrefundable, and everyone was real clear on that going in. We were willing to risk the occasional special order client backing out, and us being stuck with the car on our lot. Now, if you ordered a pink Touareg, we weren't going to take that level of risk. 

I guess nobody ever ordered a complete and total oddball car then welched out. So it never became an issue. On the rare occasion someone backed out, we cheerfully refunded their deposit, cursed after they left, and went on with life.

You'd be surprised at how often cars are damaged in transit and either fixed at the port or upon arrival at the dealership. Personally, I'd want the dealership I ordered a Beetle from to know that I had every intention of following through with the transaction, but if something weird happened like $1000 in trucking damage, I wasn't obligated. Any reputable, reasonable dealership would find this agreeable. If not, I'd find somewhere else to deal with. There's always another car. They'll be building Beetles for years. No reason to settle.


----------

